# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Unos avellanos

## perdiguera

El avellano _Corylus avellana_  es un arbusto que en la zona de Reus se da bastante bien.
El sábado fuí  a una finca donde hay plantados muchos e hice tres fotos aprovechables.

En la primera se ven el gameto masculino, esa especie de colgajo largo, y el femenino que es eso parecido a un husillo que tiene como unos estambres rojos en el extremo, junto con un brote nuevo afectado por un parásito que hace que se engorde y otros brotes nuevos mucho más pequeños y por tanto no enfermos.

Las otras dos son para que se pueda apreciar la forma de los arbustos. Estos de la foto me contaron que tenían más de 50 años.

----------

